# وحدات التنافذ العكسي اسئلة واجوبة



## kadhim ali (28 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ادناه بعض الاسئلة واجوبتها هذه الحلقة الاولى وسنلحق حلقات انشاء الله الى ان نغطي معظم هذا الموضوع عسى ان تفيديكم .اخوتي ممكن ان ترسل اي سؤال او مشكلة تواجهكم ونحن بخدمتكم ان وفقنا الله ولي معيننا ان شاء 
اخوكم كاظم // العراق


هل من الممكن ان تكون وحدات التنافذ بنسبة استخلاص 100% ونسبة فصل للاملاح 100%؟


100 % فصل غير محتملة اطلاقا َ بأغشيةِ التنافذ العكسي أيضاً،
 100 % استخلاص غير محتملةَ بأغشيةِالتنافذ العكسي ايظا, 
، هناك دائماً ثلاثة عوامل يجب وضعها بنظر الاعتبار وهي (المياه المغذية والمياة المطروحة والمنتج ). فبينما تبدأ العملية بالبدء تتركز الاملاح بالمياه المطروحة وينتج منها مياه عذبة ،حيث لا يُمْكن أنْ يُفْصَلَ الاملاح100 %. وغير الممكن ان نستخلص100 % ماء حيث ان نسبة الاستخلاص تعرف بنسبة الجريان للمياه العذبة المنتجة مقسمة على المياه المغذية مضروبة في 100%


كَمْ مرّةً يَجِبُ أَنْ أُنظّفَ أغشيتَي؟

في العمليةِ الطبيعيةِ، اغشيةِ التنافذِ العكسيةِ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُصبحَ مُثقلة بالمواد الصلبةِ المعلّقةِ، كائنات حيّة مجهرية وقشرة معدنية. تبنى هذه العوامل أثناء عمليةِ الانتاج وتُسبّبُ خسارةً في الماءِ المنتج والماء المطروح ، أَو الاثنان معا . الغشاءِ يَجِبُ أَنْ ينظف َ حينما تَهْبطُ نسبةُ المياه المنتجة بمقدار 15 % مِنْ نسبةِ تدفقِه الأوليةِ (نسبة التدفقَ أالتي بدأء بها أثناء الـ24 إلى 48 ساعةِ مِنْ العمليةِ) أَو زيادة الاملاح في المياه المنتجة 

يجب ملاحظةالمياه المنتجة كميتها تقل بشكل مفاجيء يجب الانتباه ان النسبة قلت ليست بسبب درجة الحرارة . كون اخفاض درجة الحرارة طبيعيُ ولا يُشيرُ إلى وجود مشكلة في الغشاءِ.


هل من الضروري تسخين محاليل التنظيف ؟

ذا كانت درجةِ حرارة المحلول ِ على الأقل 20 درجة مئوية، فلَسْتَ بِحاجةٍ إلى تدفئتة ِ. أيضاً، حيث تدوير الماء َيسبب إرتفاع آخر في درجةِ الحرارة، و يَجِبُ أَنْ يُبقي تحت 50 درجة مئوية.


ماهي الخطوات الصحيحة المتسلسلة لتنظيف الاغشية؟
كما يلي:-

Acid Cleaning 
Flush 
Alkaline Cleaning 
Flush 
Sanitizing 
Flush 
الكمية المستخدمة بالتنضيف؟
حسب المعادلة:-
V = El × Vol × 5





El = Number of Elements 




 Vol = Volume of one element هذة ممكن ان تحسب من قطر الغشاء 




  وكذلك حساب كمية الحجم الميت وهو حجم الانابيب والاوعية التي يدخلها المحلول لحين رجوعة لنقطة التدوير ​



 ​اي من المحاليل استخدم في التنظيف؟ 
هذه تعتمد على نوع الراسب او التلوث للوحدة وممكن ان ترجع لنشرة التنظيف التي يتم تزويدك بها من الشركة المصتعه للاغشية 


كيفية عمل مانع الترسيب ؟
يعمل مانع الترسيب على منع التفاعل بين calcium magnesium and bicarbonate بتكوين مركبات ذائبة وبالتالي يمنع تكون رواسب قشرية على الغشاء 
ولجعل كربونات الكالسيوم مذابة او نوجهها للإذابة بدلا من الترسيب نعتمد على جدول لانكلر المشبع ​​-  Langelier Saturation Index (LSI) 
- للمياه المالحة أي مياه الانهر ولمياه البحر نعتمد جدول ستف وديفز 
- the Stiff & Davis Stability Index (S&DSI)​ 
-  At the pH of saturation (pHs), the water is in equilibrium with CaCO3. 
-  The definitions of LSI and S&DSI are:​ 
*- * LSI = pH – pHs (TDS < 10,000 mg/L)
*- * S&DSI = pH – pHs (TDS > 10,000 mg/L) 
- 
-  حيث نتوقع ان 
- pHs are different for LSI and S&DSI – 
-  To control calcium carbonate scaling by acid addition alone, the LSI or S&DSI in the concentrate stream must be negative.
-  Acid addition is useful to control carbonate scale only. 
- Scale Inhibitor Addition Scale inhibitors (antiscalants) can be used to control carbonate scaling, sulfate scaling, and calcium fluoride scaling.​ 

هل زيادة كمية المرسب تسبب ترسب على الغشاء ؟
بكل تأكيد تسبب راسب وهذا ممكن ان نزيله بواسطة الشطف بالماء 


ماهي انواع مانع الترسيب؟
- بشكل عام يوجد ثلاث انواع من مانع الترسيب وهي : 
- sodium hexametaphosphate (SHMP), 
- organophosphonates
-  and polyacrylates.  ​- - الأول رخيصُ لكن غير مستقرُ مقَارنةَ بالمانع العضوي .يكثّفُ الكمياتُ البسيطةُ من البلوراتِ الدقيقةِ بالامدصاص ، يَمْنعُ نموهاً ويمنع ترسبها ويستخدم طبقا لتوصيات منضمة الصحة العالمية وتحلله في خزان التغذية وملاقية للحامض يعمل على تقليل الترسيب ولكن ممكن ان يسبب ترسب فوسفات الكالسيوم اعتمادا على الكمية والتحلل وفقا للجرعات المغذية للماء الخام ​وغالبا ما يوص باستخدامه اما الفوسفات العضوية فهي أكثر استقرار من الأول ولكن تسبب عدم ذائبية أملاح الألمنيوم والحديد وتحتفظ بهما في المياه أما البولي اكرولايت فهو معروف باستخدامه لمنع ترسبات السيليكات 
على العموم ان وحدات النحلية لمياه البحر استخدام مانع الترسيب لا يشكل مشكلة بسبب تشبع مياه البحر بالأملاح ​​ 
كَيفَ يتم حساب منطقةَ أغشيةِ microfiltration او كمية الجريان للماء للفلاتر المايكرونية؟ 
.للاسف هذا المر غير بسيط وولاتوجود معدلات تعطي الارقام بشكل دقيق وممكن حسابها ب pilot test لتحديد الارقام التصميمية فنلاحظ ان ما مكتوب على الفلاتر هو ناتج تجربة ريادية وليست حسابات دقيقة


----------



## محمود كمياء (28 أغسطس 2009)

ماهي الخطوات الصحيحة المتسلسلة لتنظيف الاغشية؟

كما يلي:-
Acid Cleaning 
Flush 
Alkaline Cleaning 
Flush 
Sanitizing 
Flush 
الكمية المستخدمة بالتنضيف؟
حسب المعادلة:-
V = El × Vol × 5




El = Number of Elements 




 Vol = Volume of one element هذة ممكن ان تحسب من قطر الغشاء 





 وكذلك حساب كمية الحجم الميت وهو حجم الانابيب والاوعية التي يدخلها المحلول لحين رجوعة لنقطة التدوير 

ان كان فى مثال عملى للتوضيح يكون افضل
​



 ​


----------



## محمود كمياء (28 أغسطس 2009)

ان كان فى مثال عملى للتوضيح يكون افضل


----------



## محمود كمياء (28 أغسطس 2009)

ما هو الضغط المناسب داخل الفلتر الرملى وكيفي اختيار المضخة


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (29 أغسطس 2009)

كم هو سمك الفلترالرملي تقريبا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا أخي كاظم على هذا الموضوع المفيد وننتظر جديدك ..........


----------



## kadhim ali (29 أغسطس 2009)

محمود كمياء قال:


> ماهي الخطوات الصحيحة المتسلسلة لتنظيف الاغشية؟
> 
> 
> كما يلي:-
> ...


 بالنسبة للتنظيف هناك نشرات لكل غشاء تاخذة من الشركة المصنعة اي توصيات الشركة
اما حساب الحجوم فهذا سهل جدا وممكن ان تستخدم 
مثال حساب حجم الوعاء 

حجم الوعاء = النسبة الثابتة * مربع نصف القطر * الطول 
 اي= 3.14*نصف القطر تربيع * الطول 


حجم الوعاء * عدد ها = حجم التغذية الكلية 

​​ونفس الشيء تحسب حجم الانابيب المستعملة 
وتجمع الاثنين وبالتالي يكون حجم محلول الغسل اكثر من الحجم الذي حصلت علية ويفضل خمس اضعاف الحجم ارجو ان اكون موفق في الاجابة وشكرا


----------



## kadhim ali (29 أغسطس 2009)

محمود كمياء قال:


> ما هو الضغط المناسب داخل الفلتر الرملى وكيفي اختيار المضخة


 
حبيبي محمود الفلاتر انواع منها الضغط الجوي او مايسمى الفلاتر المفتوحة تعمل بالجاذبية الارضية وفلاتر تعمل بالضغط عادة المصمم يعتمد على نوعية الفاولنك وقيمتة وبالتالي يحدد حجم حبيبات الرمل او الحجر الكوارتز المستعمل والاغلب الاعم نستخدم الرمل ذي الحجم المؤثر وهو 0.45-0.55 ملم للمياه التي تحمل اطيان قيمتها اكثر من 50 بي بي ام من السيلكا والتي تعمل بالضغوط اكثر من 3بار وهذه تحدد سمك الفلتر ايظا


----------



## محمود كمياء (31 أغسطس 2009)

اشكرك يا بشمهندس على هذة المعلومات الجميلة

رمضان كريم


----------



## chem_eng73 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (7 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ كاظم المحترم
اشكرك على هذا الموضوع 
وعندي سوال عن كيقية حسابات المواد الكيمياوية المضافة مثل مانع التكلس او الحامض او القاعدة وغيرها
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng.zahid (13 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووور


----------



## kadhim ali (27 يناير 2011)

اسماعيل ذياب قال:


> الاخ كاظم المحترم
> اشكرك على هذا الموضوع
> وعندي سوال عن كيقية حسابات المواد الكيمياوية المضافة مثل مانع التكلس او الحامض او القاعدة وغيرها
> ولك جزيل الشكر


السلام عليكم 
تطرقت للحسابات في اكثر من موضوع ارجو ان تبحث عنها في موضوع المهندسة ردهات التناضح العكسي 
وشكرا


----------



## المذود (30 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا أخي كاظم على معلوماتك القيمة التي تجود بها علينا
لدي سؤال من فضلك
هل الغسيل الكيمائي للممبرينات إن تم شهريا بسبب إرتفاع فرق الضغط له تأثير سلبي مستقبلا على أداء الممبرينات وإنتاجية المحطة بشكل عام


----------



## جمال بشر (15 فبراير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (19 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع والتجاوب البناء منك


----------

